# 30’s Gendron Pioneer Bike with sidecar



## Sarg1969 (Mar 6, 2018)

This is my 1930s Gendron Wheel Company children’s Pioneer Line bicycle with Side Car.  Anyone have a windshield that will work on it?  Also need the top bows and canopy.  It will mount to the adult bike as well.


----------



## catfish (Mar 6, 2018)

I'd restore it.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 6, 2018)

Very cool!


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 7, 2018)

I'm not usually a fan of restoration, but this is at the point where it should be restored I think.
Love it, Nice combination!
That little girl must have had strong legs!


----------



## Louis C. (Mar 7, 2018)

yes, this would be a good candidate for a full restoration IMO


----------



## sprocket (Mar 8, 2018)

That's beautiful,what a great project......


----------



## cr250mark (Mar 8, 2018)

Sarg1969 said:


> This is my 1930s Gendron Wheel Company children’s Pioneer Line bicycle with Side Car.  Anyone have a windshield that will work on it?  Also need the top bows and canopy.  It will mount to the adult bike as well.
> 
> View attachment 765778
> 
> ...





Clean up painted areas as good as possibly 
Without stripping anything left 
Find rubber and keep just as it is.  
Way cool. ! 
Great find. 
Mark


----------



## willswares1220 (Mar 8, 2018)

:eek: Go over it with a light cleaning first to see what remaining paint, etc. is left and how that "patina" appears first, otherwise restore. Unusual piece either way!!


----------



## Brian R. (Mar 8, 2018)

How cool is that? I love this thing. Is it possible to get hard tires for it?


----------



## Rambler (Mar 8, 2018)

Brian R. said:


> How cool is that? I love this thing. Is it possible to get hard tires for it?




Tires should not be a problem at all. You would use the same process as demonstrated in this video:


----------

